# Job offer supported by LMIA?



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

How does the job you obtain qualify for the much-coveted '600' points? 

Know it needs to be supported by LMIA- does that mean this position should have been advertised on a job portal (Monster and the likes) for circa 4 weeks or more. Is there also a cut-off on the salary threshold as well? Reckon it should also correspond to the nominated occupation if I am not mistaken.

Which is easier to obtain , a Job offer or PNP?- I work in a large corporation with offices across the world (including Canada) and need to scout the right opportunity.

Alternatively, request you to please let me know if a PNP would be a viable option.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of job are you looking for? What is your current job and degree?


----------



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a Masters in Banking and Finance from the United Kingdom, and currently the ECA for this is under process from WES. I work with one of the Big 4's and my occupation would correspond to the NOC code 0125- Other Business Services managers. 

My first option is the Big 4's in Canada and then other management consulting companies, if you will.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is your current employer willing to sponsor you to come to Canada? That would be the easy route.


----------



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

My present employer has requested me to search for vacancies, as appropriate, in the Canadian arm and shall supplement it by a 'recommendation'. 

Bottom line is that I need to scout the right opportunity and make the jump- Hope this makes sense.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Does a Canadian employer get the LMIA approval prior to offering it to someone outside Canada? I mean if I am getting a job offer from a canadian company, will it surely have a positive LMIA backing it? The 600 points added due to an arranged employment with a poositive LMIA make a huge difference in the PR process as it would give a push to the overall score of an individual.

Does by any chance any canadian employer can offer a job to an individual outside Canada even without an LMIA???


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Does a Canadian employer get the LMIA approval prior to offering it to someone outside Canada?
Yes. They cannot offer out the job to a foreign worker without it

I mean if I am getting a job offer from a canadian company, will it surely have a positive LMIA backing it? The 600 points added due to an arranged employment with a poositive LMIA make a huge difference in the PR process as it would give a push to the overall score of an individual.
It depends on whether or not the offer is _valid_ or not... there are fraudulent and deceptive migration agents/consultants/specialists out there who will claim that they have a job offer for you when, in actuality, they do not. If a migration agent/consultant says that they have a job for you in Canada, do not believe them - they're just after your hard earned ₹₹₹.


Does by any chance any canadian employer can offer a job to an individual outside Canada even without an LMIA???
No. They (the Canadian employer) has to ensure that Canadian citizens (and those non-Canadians who are in Canada with the proper authorization to work in Canada) are not deprived of the opportunity to apply for and take up the job on offer and the way that the Canadian government ensures this is by requiring that an LMIA has been undertaken before the job is offered to someone who is not a Canadian citizen/non-Canadian with the appropriate authority to work in Canada. 

This is a standard practice in many countries.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

pjacobvarghese said:


> How does the job you obtain qualify for the much-coveted '600' points?
> 
> Know it needs to be supported by LMIA- does that mean this position should have been advertised on a job portal (Monster and the likes) for circa 4 weeks or more. Is there also a cut-off on the salary threshold as well? Reckon it should also correspond to the nominated occupation if I am not mistaken.
> 
> ...



LMIAs are very difficult to get at the moment and only an employer is allowed to apply for an LMIA. You cannot pay for the LMIA the employer must pay for that. PNP has many different programs and it depends on the province you want to go to. 

Most of the PNP programs require settlement funds of $10,000 and $2000 per additional family member. There are opportunities but at the moment Canada is going through an economic downturn and it might be a little tough.

/SNIP/


----------

